# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [17-07-20] GSMShield Box Qualcomm v1.7 Released - Xiaomi ScreenLock, Oppo Privacy etc

## mohamed73

*GSMShield Qualcomm v1.7 Simple, Yet Powerful   Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:
- MSM8909
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x26
- MSM8916
- MSM8917
- MSM8920
- MSM8929
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8952
- MSM8953
- MSM8960
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8998
- SDM6xx
- SDM7xx
- SDM8xx   Supported Features:
- Automatic Selection of programmer
- Option to select custom programmer
- Automatic Memory Type Detection
- Device Identification Function
- Read Factory Firmware
- Write Factory Firmware
- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write
- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection
- Reset FRP in Flashing Process
- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition
- Backup/Restore/Erase Security
- Reset FRP
- Format Userdata
- Safe Format Userdata
- Supports Both IMEI Repair
- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss
- Read QCN Data
- Write QCN Data
- Support for UFS Memory Devices
- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset
- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix
- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload
- Xiaomi Device Service using Auth Server
- Vivo Reset Settings without dataloss
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Xiaomi Reset EFS in EDL/Sideload/Fastboot Mode
- ZTE Reboot to EDL Mode from DFU/FTM Mode
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Read Pattern Lock (Android 5.1)
- Remove Screen Locks (Un-Encrypted Userdata)
- Disable Screen Locks (Encrypted Userdata)      Added:  Huawei
- Enjoy 9 (DUB-AL20)
- Enjoy 9 (DUB-TL00)
- Enjoy 9 Dual SIM (DUB-AL00)
- Y7 Pro (DUB-LX2)  Lenovo
- Lemon 3 (K32-C0)  LG
- M700
- M703
- LGM-X600L
- LGM-X600K
- LGM-X600S
- US700  ZTE
- Nubia NX619J   Xiaomi Disable Screen Lock (New)
- Support for all MIUI Version upto 11  Oppo Disable Privacy Lock
- Disable Privacy Lock in ADB Mode
- You need to enable USB Debugging  Read Pattern Lock
- Supports Android 5.1, Un-Encrypted Userdata  Remove Screen Locks
- Remove Screen Locks on devices with Un-Encrypted Userdata   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Mediafire 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

